# Anyone Bringing Bikes to the Oley Antique Motorcycle Meet?



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2021)

Who's coming to this meet and what are you bringing?  @Jesse McCauley @kshimp41


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm on the fence about going.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 19, 2021)

Wow, I never even heard of this. maybe next year.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2021)

Here is the early motorcycle and crossover gear I am bringing.


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is the early motorcycle and crossover gear I am bringing.
> 
> View attachment 1394429
> 
> ...



Very nice !!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 19, 2021)

Sweeeeeeet! I'll be there - I bet I have some early MC gear I could bring along if anyone is so inclined


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2021)

Still sleepy here but much larger than I expected.


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2021)

Show starts in a few days. You are early.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2021)

catfish said:


> Show starts in a few days. You are early.



Yep, there are about forty vendors here now at the main field.  It would be hopping but a wicked storm system has blew in.  I have been told Thursday is the best day and Friday is good too.  Apparently some vendors leave Friday but latecomers still arrive.  People say this this is the best swap for early motorcycle gear.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 21, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yep, there are about forty vendors here now at the main field.  It would be hopping but a wicked storm system has blew in.  I have been told Thursday is the best day and Friday is good too.  Apparently some vendors leave Friday but latecomers still arrive.  People say this this is the best swap for early motorcycle gear.
> 
> View attachment 1395702
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE PICS , LOVE THIS STUFF


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2021)

Let me know if you see anyone selling these chrome letters. 
I need three each of A, H, M, and W.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2021)

There are 478 vendor spaces on at the fairgrounds; over 100 at the over flow down the road.  About 80+ vendors have arrived by 2:30 PM.  The weather is keeping it hunkered down.


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> There are 478 vendor spaces on at the fairgrounds; over 100 at the over flow down the road.  About 80+ vendors have arrived by 2:30 PM.  The weather is keeping it hunkered down.




Friday looks like the best day for weather.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2021)

Why do some of the early motorcycle guys end up putting the worst 30/40’s or worse, postwar West German pedals on their early motorcycle restorations?  It makes you wonder what other shortcuts they took?  I found it hard to get out my head with this Pierce (and the Pope rat traps would have looked so much better...than these $20 posties.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2021)

More from yesterday:


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> More from yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 1396283
> 
> ...



I could find a place for the Indian 4 in my garage! Thanks for the pics Brant. V/r Shawn


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 22, 2021)

catfish said:


> Let me know if you see anyone selling these chrome letters.
> I need three each of A, H, M, and W.View attachment 1395759





catfish said:


> Let me know if you see anyone selling these chrome letters.
> I need three each of A, H, M, and W.View attachment 1395759



I'm going on Friday.


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 22, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> There are 478 vendor spaces on at the fairgrounds; over 100 at the over flow down the road.  About 80+ vendors have arrived by 2:30 PM.  The weather is keeping it hunkered down.



Good info.  My 1st time going.  I'll be there tomorrow, Friday. I'll have my Harrisburg newspaper carrier bag hanging from my shoulder.  Give me a shout.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> Good info.  My 1st time going.  I'll be there tomorrow, Friday. I'll have my Harrisburg newspaper carrier bag hanging from my shoulder.  Give me a shout.



Nice Mike, I am in space #26 on the main field.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2021)

Photos from Thursday:


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 22, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Nice Mike, I am in space #26 on the main field.



Roger that!!!    Is that your sign in your space saying I buy antique bicycles. (717) area coda.  I'm in area code (717)


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> Roger that!!!    Is that your sign in your space saying I buy antique bicycles. (717) area coda.  I'm in area code (717)



Yes, I that is my phone number.  I have a house in Hershey.


----------



## kshimp41 (Apr 22, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yes, I that is my phone number.  I have a house in Hershey.



Hi Brant, Just saw that tall frame toc.  Any info. on it?  Kirby


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2021)

kshimp41 said:


> Hi Brant, Just saw that tall frame toc.  Any info. on it?  Kirby



It is a very interesting bicycle but the celluloid tag was mostly rubbed off so the maker is unknown.  The seller had it tagged $2,500.  I liked it because it had a matched pair of Pennsylvania Rubber Co. tires.


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 23, 2021)

I was there today. Very few bicycles there.  I saw this Indian there.  I also ran into Brant and chatted with him for awhile.


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 23, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yes, I that is my phone number.  I have a house in Hershey.



Good meeting U today Brant.  Not much in my hands as I walked back to my truck to leave Oley.


----------

